
Jeff Atwood: PHP Programmer - You write PHP, That's hilarious. - richardv
https://twitter.com/codinghorror/statuses/224269282396225536
======
Lockyy
As one person tweeted back at him, "Your comments on PHP have gone from
insightful to snide. You’re going to start losing fans and credibility soon."

I completely agree and think that at this point he's just being a dick and
doing this for attention.

------
richardv
So he leaves StackOverflow and thinks that he can start _continuously_ marking
awfully snide remarks about PHP programmers.

Either he has changed a lot, or he was putting up a massive charade while
working on StackOverflow... The last 4 to 8 weeks he's really gone out of his
way to try and put a rift between developers and fuel (for the most part)
pointless bashing...

I don't care what your favourite development language is, we're all picking
the best tools that we know how to complete the job. Jeff needs to stop his
bashing.

(I also realise that this also goes a lot deeper, in that he's actually being
passive aggressive towards Rasmus).

------
naner
_How can you even be a PHP programmer without a sense of humor?_

There are many people who just put their heads down and get a bunch of work
done in PHP (or Perl/C++/Java or whatever) and don't really pay attention to
or participate in the online programming culture/new/community etc.

I actually have a good buddy who has no CS background but happened to pick up
Perl when he was a young and he now makes his living with it. Doesn't give a
crap about other tech and spends most of his free time with his family.

I imagine this comes across as smug and condescending to those folks. Though I
suppose most wouldn't be reading Atwood's twitter...

------
gexla
How can you be a programmer of any sort without a sense of humor? In fact, how
could you get through life without a sense of humor? Life is great, that's
hilarious.

EDIT: Put another way, a PHP developer with a sense of humor is a far happier
person than X developer with no sense of humor.

Weird tweet. I'm sure it breaks one or more rules of logic.

------
BasDirks
Very awkward joke. I think it is the responsibility of every developer and
engineer to further their craft by being picky in their choice of tools, but
this kind of trolling isn't even funny.

------
devb0x
there's a lot of this going on right now against PHP..

I remember getting the same sort of thing when I started a new job many years
ago, and it was like 'you're doing Visual Basic? haha'. Nevermind what other
experience I was bringing to the table. Bad code can be written in any
language.

I'm perfectly happy admitting I've written PHP. And C++, and C#, and hell even
some poor js before jquery.

You know what... I've grown and am thankful for the experience in all of it.

------
locifer
funny facebook

